# Got ran off the road today.



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was approaching a slight curve. You can see ahead well enough and I see a black Chevy with a JD zero turn on a utility trailer coming towards me. This is how I know there is no way he could miss my big Cummins and red stock trailer coming through There was a person at their mailbox on his side. What's the dumbass do? As I was about to overtake the person at the mailbox he moved over into my side of the road coming head on forcing me to take the ditch.

I had my boys and wife with me and we went for an unpleasant ride through the ditch. I handled it just fine and I'm super glad the trailer wasn't full of animals. I have a growing disdain for other drivers. I swear I have a magnet that attracts cars to cross the centerline. I already have a nice scar courtesy of a hit and run a few years back.









The image is a screenshot of the exact location and oriented to my direction of travel for visual purposes. As you can see not much room.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

yikes that is a scary one. Doesn't look like a fun spot to take the ditch with all the trees.

I swear it seems that their are more and more bad drivers on roads all the time. I don't know if its distracted driving or just in to big of a hurry. Even on our gravel township roads its seems there are more people that don't want to wait for a slow piece of equipment and will either try and pass in an unsafe manner or give you dirty looks. People just don't have paitience anymore.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I keep telling myself to get a dash cam . Need to make it a priority.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope he stopped. Based upon an accident I got charged for two years ago with my making left hand turn driving tractor and pickup that tried passing me in NO PASSING zone would suggest you consider hiring expert to present a study of how you were in the legal right of way on the road and the other driver was not legal in entering your lane.

Most important is thankful you all are okay.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I keep telling myself to get a dash cam . Need to make it a priority.


We've been thinking about it for years and you know time escapes us sometimes.

As far as the other guy stopping, nope he kept a going. S'long Dick.

I knew I wasn't loaded so running half way off the road was the best option. I braked before hitting the grass, let off the brake and eased into the throttle to keep the trailer following. If I had a load of livestock in the back I wouldn't have veered. I would have plowed that poor Chevy, that 1/2 ton would have a diesel engine in it.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I keep telling myself to get a dash cam . Need to make it a priority.


I have a dash cam in my wife's car for these very reasons. It was only $50 on Amazon and works well. Connects to my phone over the dash cam's WIFI so I can get the videos directly to my phone.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

BWFarms, you may want to check with local law enforcement to find out if a JD Zeroturn was stolen there. Would help explain their driving and attitude. Of course just could be one of the many reckless drivers that are all too common.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> BWFarms, you may want to check with local law enforcement to find out if a JD Zeroturn was stolen there. Would help explain their driving and attitude. Of course just could be one of the many reckless drivers that are all too common.


Doubt it was stolen. He moved over because of the person at the mailbox.


----------

